# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Kαψιμο της γλωσσας

## Delmember2052020

Παιδια καλημέρα. Εδω και αρκετο καιρο εχω ενα καψιμο στην γλώσσα ειναι κοκκινη νόμιζα ηταν απο το τσιγαρο, αλλα διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ και γραφει οτι προερχεται απο ενα σωρο αλλες αρρωστειες τι γραφει για αναιμια, θυροειδη, διαβητη, αγχος κτλ. Εχει κανεις παρομοιο προβλημα?

----------


## kostis93

το ιντερνετ μονο αρρωστο σε βγαζει σαν ψαξεις για ενα θεμα που αντιμετωπιζεις, σου αραδιαζεις χιλιες 2 αρρωστιες.. γνωμη μου να πας σε ενα στοματολογο, να σαι 1000% σιγουρη.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Γεια σου Κωστα το ξερω ειναι λαθος μου αλλα απο καπου επρεπε να ενημερωθω. Που να βρω στοματολογο μηπως κανενας αλλος γιατρος θα ξερει? πχ Γενικος γιατρος?

----------

